# Flex is only partner program from amazon?



## Driv0rX (May 27, 2017)

Some other Uber drivers i spoke to mention "amazon prime" but i think what they meant is Flex?

Flex is not available in Los Angeles, is there other programs to drive for Amazon part time as partner sort of like we do for uber or just full time option?


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Amazon Flex is the parent, which is broken down into Prime and Logistics.

Prime is 1-2 hour + restaurants (maybe) + groceries + whatever else they come up with. 

Logistics is mostly 1 or 2-day boxes and envelopes. 

Both are operational in most markets, but you may or may not see them available to you depending on staffing levels/demand.


----------



## Driv0rX (May 27, 2017)

Every time i go to sign up for Flex Los Angeles never available its because program is full so it makes sense to check very week or they never launched it in Los Angeles to date?

Is there Invitation someone can give to me?


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

No, there's no invitations, there's a jillion people already doing Flex in LA (both flavors) and it will likely be a good while before they open up slots. Amazon ramps up big before the holidays so there's a glut of drivers and a shortage of work right now.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Driv0rX said:


> Some other Uber drivers i spoke to mention "amazon prime" but i think what they meant is Flex?
> 
> Flex is not available in Los Angeles, is there other programs to drive for Amazon part time as partner sort of like we do for uber or just full time option?


FYI for future reference

Google "difference between amazon logistics and prime driver partner"

And click the rideshare dashboard link which is the first hit that comes up. Unfortunately, I'm unable to post that URL here because it's against this forum ToS.

Would be a pleasant logical new year surprise if Amazon would better differentiate between it's Flex Prime services.

ie Flex Logistics which is all non-perishable 2.5-4hr block deliveries v. its Prime Now service (mixed WH 1-2hr blocks that covers everything else) ie 
Prime Fresh (perishable groceries deliveries in the green compartmentalized bags), Prime for restaurants (perishable food deliveries in compartmentalized bags), and Prime Now (non-perishable item deliveries in paper bags). Took me a while to get the distinction between all these


----------

